

SIP-18 - a Proposal to Modularize Scala's Language Features - stbullard
http://docs.scala-lang.org/sips/pending/modularizing-language-features.html

======
stbullard
Good discussion of this over on the Scala SIPs Google Group:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/scala-
sip...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/scala-
sips/W5CGmauii8A)

